# Tank for a Baby Alligator Snapping Turtle



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I have a 20 gallon long tank that i have been waiting to fill with a baby turtle. I know this will not be big enough in the future but these turtles grow slow so this should do for a year or two i think. The prob i am having is wether to use the turtle dock i bought or to use a glass divider instead. I will have natural looking peebles for the bottom, a day heat lamp, and a log with fake plants attached. I will also get more plants ect... I plan on making it a super sweet tank. If i do the glass seperator how much land should there be? like half? And will the Alligator Snapping Turtle use the land and the water? also i am fairly new to turtles so i need advice, i have kept red-eared sliders before but nothing like a Snapper. Please i need ur help and sorry for the long paragragh.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

this si weird cause i just bought a 20 gallon long today to house a small stinpot and i decided to get a dock because a gravel ramp seems to smell after a while and a turtle dock adjusts to the height of the water


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

o ya forgot about that


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

dude research about em weres a link bro http://www.chelydra.org/inc10.html here dude plus they don't bask that much dude they are like 90 precent water i think but something like that dude its going to be sweet i am getting mine hopefuly soon alright peace cya soon
- hahahah i missed school today i am sick again alright peace cya laterz bye ~Dan


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

LOL i missed school today too! i tried callin u , we still ditchen tommarow and goin to the movies? Call me!







Cant wait for HondasRFast to PM me back bout the turtle







im so happy an i already set up the tank


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

they just need to stick thier head above water to breathe. In nature they may move across land in search for more water. In your tank I'd put a pile of stones or a log for it to hide in/under


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey dude i might get one still but i set up my 20 already i am getting any kind of turtle no matter what alright haha i am at home again so r u probaly i cant go b/c i have no ride to there plus byran is going to school today because hes a lil bitch hahaha alright talk to ya laters peace~Dan


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> hey dude i might get one still but i set up my 20 already i am getting any kind of turtle no matter what alright haha i am at home again so r u probaly i cant go b/c i have no ride to there plus byran is going to school today because hes a lil bitch hahaha alright talk to ya laters peace~Dan
> [snapback]979658[/snapback]​


ha







he is a lil bitch *Yes mommy i will go to school for absolutly nothing







* LOL :laugh: wat a bitch... anyways on the turtle matter im gana pick it up from him either this weekend or next


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

did you pay hey dude i was supposed to go to school today becasuse our teacher wanted me to go but my mom said i was too sick so i got to skip so lucky i might get mine soon but ya yesssssssssss peaces easy hahaha school lozers hahaha


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

traumatic said:


> they just need to stick thier head above water to breathe. In nature they may move across land in search for more water. In your tank I'd put a pile of stones or a log for it to hide in/under
> [snapback]979626[/snapback]​


yeah snappers just like shallow water to sit in. i was fixin my snappers home today and he didn't like how i filled the water up so much. he isn't that graceful of a swimmer, and hes really fat so ii think that has something to do with it.
J-Rod


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

how shallow is shallow like 5 inches 8 so i know how i can keep my water lvl


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> how shallow is shallow like 5 inches 8 so i know how i can keep my water lvl
> [snapback]980297[/snapback]​


mine was like 4 inches but now is about 5 or 6. it really depends on how big the turtle is.
J-Rod


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

You may want to pile up rocks to form a long ramp and a basking area. This way, the turtle can easily climb to an area where he can feel securely submerged and still stick his nose out of the water.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

well it doesnt necesarilally have to be shallow enoguh to have ther heads stick out, they float on the top and stick there heads out, or atleast mine did


----------

